# p45 and cw45...



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it worth the price difference to go with the p45. It is a fare amount more at my local shop. What are the differences between the two guns. I have searched, but did not find anything significant. And I do not know the two weapons all that well.

Thanks for the advice!!

Mike


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Kahr P series has a few refinements that are lacking on the CW series, nothing major, but more expensive. The P's have a little more 'smoothing' machine work on the slide, the barrel has polygonal rifling, and the front sight is dovetailed on, rather than pinned, so it can be upgraded, if desired.

I had a P-45 for a while, and it was a great gun. But it wasn't all that much easier to conceal than my Commander-sized 1911 clone, so I swapped it off for a K-9, so I could have CT Lasergrips.


----------



## BlueWing (Nov 27, 2008)

Bisley is correct on the differences. The triggers are the same. I own both models & they both shoot the same. Both of them are very accurate.


----------

